# The massive and crazy skyscrapers from DotCity



## nathan.irondot (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I never contributed to this forum before, although I was a fairly regular visitor for many years 

Today I have something to share with you: DotCity, the futuristic city builder from Belgium. I do not want to bore you with too many details, so here is a video and some highdef screenshots. Hope you will enjoy the 3km high skyscraper in the middle of Shanghai :-D Make sure to watch the video hereafter fullscreen or you will miss the flying dots!


----------



## nathan.irondot (Jun 9, 2015)

A new fresh screenshot. Notice the Empire State on the left of the picture!


----------

